Ask HN: Do you know any good open-sourced project management tools? - m1117
======
vaceletm
Really depend what you have in mind with "project management".

If it really means "Microsoft Project without paying license", maybe
GanttProject[1] is what you need.

If you want something that helps you and your team to manage your project from
requirements to delivery and maintenance, you can have a look at Tuleap[2]
(I'm part of dev team).

You can do the project management still of your own (waterfall, scrum, kanban,
hybrid). If you are doing software development, it comes with git, gerrit,
subversion native. It's a full featured ALM so it provides everything you need
(documentation management, wiki, forums, IM, test mgmt, ...) without having to
maintain N stack of incompatible tools with incompatible plugins & all.

[1] [http://www.ganttproject.biz/](http://www.ganttproject.biz/) [2]
[https://tuleap.org](https://tuleap.org)

------
m1117
Seems [https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/) is open-sourced and pretty good,
made with python and angular

------
cweagans
I think you'd need to define "good" to get a usable answer to this question.
What features are you looking for? How many people will be using it? Have you
looked at anything already? If so, what did you like/not like about them?

That said, check out Redmine and Tiaga and possibly Kanboard.

------
dTal
Like everyone else says, "good" is a state of mind. For my exceedingly meagre
needs I find GNOME's "Planner" to be, at the very least, a good way of
knocking up Gantt charts quickly.

------
thoughtpalette
I really like redmine.org, though the UI is terrible. Can be themed!

